# creepy crawlies in Tanzania - whats the verdict?



## LB25 (19 Dec 2007)

Im considering doing 6 weeks volunteer work in Tanzania in April/May of next year. I have been told that I wont survive over there due to my fear of spiders. I was fully prepared to take a chance on it but people have inundated me with scary stories about tarantulas falling out of trees and bugs in your bed! Can anyone please tell me the real story? How bad is it? Im really looking forward to going and it seems like such a small thing so I'm too embarrassed to ask the organisation I'd be working with...


----------



## z109 (19 Dec 2007)

*Re: creepy crawlies in Tanzania - whats the verdict?!*

Do talk to the organisation you're going with. It will do neither of you any good to have you freaked out while there.

A few tips on avoiding bug life - bring double-sided sticky tape or vaseline and smear the legs of your bed/campbed. Shake your bedding before you get into it. Sleep under a mosquito net (you should do this anyway). Shake out your shoes/boots well before you put them on - more for scorpions and bugs than spiders, but it will make you feel better (not sure if there are scorpions in Tanzania). Wear a hat with a brim, that way if you walk into a web, it will catch on the brim before hitting your face. A legionaires cap is a good idea anyway (with the cloth at the back covering your neck) to avoid sunstroke.

You may find that there is nothing there at all any of the time or not! Your organisation will be able to help you with this.


----------



## Caveat (19 Dec 2007)

*Re: creepy crawlies in Tanzania - whats the verdict?!*

Not to put you off, but according to Wikipedia:

_"Tanzania has its fair share of venomous and deadly insects and animals, such as Black and Green Mambas, scorpions, spiders, stinging ants, centipedes, lions, sharks, and so on. You should take care when walking through high grass, when visiting national parks or shoving your hand under rocks or into dark holes, unless you know what your doing, but in actuality the likelihood of encountering these and other similar dangers is remote."_


----------



## Lauren (19 Dec 2007)

*Re: creepy crawlies in Tanzania - whats the verdict?!*

I lived in Rwanda for two years, spent considerable time in Uganda, Zaire (as it was then) and Tanzania living in tents in/around refugee camps. Never had any major problem with bugs day to day...Occasionally we had cockroaches but bug spray did the trick. Protected ourselves carefully by taking malaria tablets and spraying ourselves in the early evening to avoid bites...
I never used sticky sided tape on the bed, nor did I use a mosquito net..If you have the patience for one...feel free....Always seek the advice of the locals..They know whats dangerous and whats not..and mostly they will joke with you about it!


----------



## LB25 (19 Dec 2007)

Yoganmahew: thanks for the tips! The thought of huge spiders trying to get into my bed but slipping on the vaseline is a bit scary but I guess its better than them succeeding!
Caveat: I'll try not to put my hand under any rocks...
Lauren: a bit more encouraging, thanks, Oh and great name - same as mine!


----------



## Luckycharm (19 Dec 2007)

LB25 said:


> Yoganmahew: thanks for the tips! *The thought of huge spiders* trying to get into my bed but slipping on the vaseline is a bit scary but I guess its better than them succeeding!
> Caveat: I'll try not to put my hand under any rocks...
> Lauren: a bit more encouraging, thanks, Oh and great name - same as mine!


 
I would have thought Tasmania being that south would be colder then the rest of OZ and would not have as many spiders/snakes etc. Anyhow the huge spiders are generally harmless it is the small ones that can be deadly.

I remember trying to catch a huge huntswan that was on our wall - it is harmless but one scary mother f*cka to look at.


----------



## BeanPole (19 Dec 2007)

Who's talking about Oz? Please re-read the OP more closely


----------



## z109 (19 Dec 2007)

Besides which, Tasmania is home to more deadly spiders and snakes than any other part of Australia.


----------



## Luckycharm (20 Dec 2007)

somehow i mistook it for Tasmania


----------

